
Show HN: Tools for practicing a musical instrument as single HTML files - ctrager
https://ctrager.github.io/music_tools
======
ctrager
I'm a retired software developer. I hadn't really coded in like four years.
But with the lockdown, and my wife in the next room sewing masks, I got the
urge to craft something too.

